

Ask HN: How many IPv4 addresses does Digital Ocean currently use? - rajeemcariazo

IPv4 addresses is running out. One factor is because VPS are going cheap nowadays. Do you know how many IPv4 addresses does Digital Ocean currently use?
======
Arnt
[http://bgp.he.net/search?search%5Bsearch%5D=digital+ocean](http://bgp.he.net/search?search%5Bsearch%5D=digital+ocean)
returns a list of Digital Ocean's ASes. An AS is a top-level chunk of the
network, so you may assume that Digital Ocean operates seven technically
independent networks with a total of about half a million IPv4 addresses.

By way of comparison: Before the strict IPv4 rationing regimes came into
force, v4 addresses were being allocated at rate of about half a million _per
day_.

------
gDD
From this[1] 2014 article:

> As of November, DigitalOcean counts a total 187,866 active users running a
> cloud server (or “Droplet”)

Hard to tell if the number is active users or active droplets.

[1]: [http://wptavern.com/digitalocean-is-now-the-third-largest-
ho...](http://wptavern.com/digitalocean-is-now-the-third-largest-hosting-
provider-wordpress-droplets-account-for-23)

~~~
junopatch
i was expecting more :)

